# What .40 S&W Rounds?



## PcolaIrish (Jan 24, 2012)

I just picked up my new XD40 SC, and I'm ready to head to the range this weekend for a little break-in time. What rounds do you recommend for range/ target? I have a lot of experience with long guns, but not so much with the handguns, especially the .40 S&W. Any suggestions would help.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

If you want to save some money.....Winchester white box 180 gr........


----------



## DWARREN123 (May 11, 2006)

Something similar in weight and power to what you will carry. If not a carry pistol then try the inexpensive ammo from Wal-Mart. :mrgreen:


----------



## PcolaIrish (Jan 24, 2012)

I'd love to say money's no object, but that's not the case. However, I don't mind spending a little extra money for something of decent quality that won't cause problems later.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

+1 on the WWB. I found that it grouped noticeably better that the Wall World Federal. 
Truthfully, most stuff you see on the shelf will work fairly well. As previously noted, get bullet weights that mirror your carry ammo.


----------



## PcolaIrish (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks for the recommendation. I picked up the WWB in 180 grain, took my daughter out to the range this past weekend. I have to say that gun is an absolute pleasure to shoot. Overkill, you were right. Great grouping, even my first time out with this one. My 16 year old had a blast with it, too. 40 rounds without a hitch. And, yeah, it'll be my carry once I'm completely familiar with it.


----------



## ptco911 (Feb 19, 2012)

berettabone said:


> If you want to save some money.....Winchester white box 180 gr........


+1 These are what I use and are pretty inexpensive.


----------



## Spydesense (Jan 10, 2012)

Walmart usually has Federal FMJ at a reasonable price in all major calibers


----------

